
US life expectancy continues to move in reverse - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/another-year-another-decrease-in-life-expectancy-in-the-us/
======
harshulpandav
With relationships/friendships/communication getting more and more digital,
people are getting lonelier. Loneliness leads to all sort of health problems.

